# Remove the Hot Water Heater Plug



## Milluhz (Mar 14, 2004)

Put in a pet cock in its place. This ensures winterization and drain it in between camping. This helps keep the sediment out and extends the life of the electrode.

Steve


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a great idea Steve. Where did you get the petcock and what size did you get?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

... and how in the world did you get it to fit? Things are pretty cramped, I know I'd like to hear more too!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Check out this water heater mod:

Water Heater Drain Valve


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Awesome mod. 1 more for my list!!

Thanks,


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good deal, I know where I am going on my lunch break!


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

That is an absolutely great mod!! Thanks!


----------



## Milluhz (Mar 14, 2004)

The thread is 1/2" pipe, I got a 3/8" pet cock froma local hardware store and a 1/2" reducer. It will take a 7/8" open ended wrench or line wrench to get the old plug out. Use teflon tape on the threads and tighten the $%^T out of it when installed and done. I did this mod because I was the one who thought the trailer was winterized, didn't pull the plug on the hot water heater...New Hampshire...and it froze, split. Luckily, I have some skilled welding friends. I pulled the HW heater, took the thing apart (That was not fun!) welded the split and put it back together. I never want to go through that again...I noticed another way to drain the HW tank, without the pet cock...after I installed it. Remove the 2 caps under the heater area, below the coach. Watch the water come out...for proof, wait until the water slows dramatically, then open the pressure relief on the HW tank...poof, tank empty.

Peace.


----------

